# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Crianza de cuyes

## davidbances

hola a todos soy nuevo en este rubro deseo empezar una pequeña granja de cuyes quisiera informacion sobre un manejo tecnico adecuado de cuyes para poder instalar mi pequeño negocio. 
CUALQUIER AYUDA SERA DE GRAN APOYO
ESPERO SU INFORMACION 
GRACIAS . 
ATTE
DAVID BANCES CALLAO
alumno UNPRGTemas similares: Crianza de patos Proveedores de aves de corral para crianza en el peru Artículo: Entregan módulos de cuyes a asociaciones de productores agropecuarios de Mórrope Taller de cuyes y biogas Curso: Producción de Cuyes (16/02/2009)

----------


## davidbances

esteee amigos necesito de su ayuda envien sus sugerencias

----------


## srueda

amigo...obtuviste respuesta?....conseguiste buenos reproductores?.... sé que hay una raza llamada perú que tienen buen peso, pero en lima no los he encontrado....por ahi navegando en internet encontre una tal Granja el Pilco en huanuco que me vendio unos ejemplares que crecieron tanto como unos hamster jajaja... ni modo yo compre (y sigo en busqueda) de unos buenos ejemplares para obsequiarle a mi tio en paramonga...el cria de manera artesanal unos 100 cuyes, pero a pesar que hemos fumigado, vacunado, comprado alimento balanceado han empezado a morir...creo que pueda ser genetico porque al estar todos juntos, se mesclan padres e hijos indistintamente...bueno no soy un experto....haber pues si conseguiste algo para que me brides tu ayuda  slds

----------


## Alex Cruz

Hola david
como va en la busqueda de informacion sobre cuyes. Te recomiendo que entres al foro de PERUCUY, ahi hay muy buena infoirmacion y revisalo todo desde años atras. Tambien hay una pagina argentina (zoocampo sino me equivoco) que tambien tiene un foro. Esas paginas me ayudaron en mi inicio, hace unos meses, y ahi estoy luchando por crecer de a  pocos. Ya tengo 80 madres.
Saludos desde el sur.
Alex Cruz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola david
> como va en la busqueda de informacion sobre cuyes. Te recomiendo que entres al foro de PERUCUY, ahi hay muy buena infoirmacion y revisalo todo desde años atras. Tambien hay una pagina argentina (zoocampo sino me equivoco) que tambien tiene un foro. Esas paginas me ayudaron en mi inicio, hace unos meses, y ahi estoy luchando por crecer de a pocos. Ya tengo 80 madres.
> Saludos desde el sur.
> Alex Cruz

 Hola Alex: 
Gracias por compartir tus datos con los usuarios de AgroFórum.pe. Revisé la página de PERUCUY, y la verdad que tienen muy buena información al respecto -la recomiendo-. Sólo les pido que cuando puedan, traten de publicar información en este foro tabién sobre la crianza y comercialización de cuyes para quienes entren a buscar. 
Tal vez sería interesante que nos cuentes tu experiencia con la crianza de cuyes, y nos muestres algunas fotos de tu criadero y tus madres. Por lo menos a mí me interesa ver cómo se trabaja este tema profesionalemente; y me gustaría aún más ver el progreso de nuestros usuarios conforme pase el tiempo. La idea es aprender, enseñar, aplicar y progresar...   
Muchas gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe, y muchas gracias por pemitirte compartir al información que te habrá costado algo de tiempo encontrar.... De eso se trata un foro. 
Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Alex Cruz

Buenas tardes amigo Cilloniz: 
Brevemente les puedo comentar que al tener mis padres un fundo agricola aqui en Tacna, busque algo más que fuera productivo adicionalmente a lo que tenían (olivares principalmente y vacunos) eliminando los vacunos que para NADA me parece rentable y es solo esclavisante. 
 Encontre que la crianza de cuyes podía ser buena alternativa y me decidí por eso. Mis padres tenían un plantel pequeño (15 a 20 madres aprox) para consumo basicamente y los tomé como plantel. Compre unos reproductores machos en Moquegua para variar la genialogía. Apliqué las recomendaciones de un buen manejo (ahi me ayudo lo que encontré en el foro de Perucuy) y poco a poco fuí creciendo. Cuatro meses despues tuve que construir un galpón adicional pequeño aún porque lo ideal es empezar de a pocos ya que no tenía experiencia previa. En 8 meses alcancé las 80 madres y ahí me detuve (ya 2 meses) porque debo pasar a ampliar el galpón, pero requerirá también pensar en mas mano de obra en alimentación y otros aspectos. Lamentablemente hasta ahora mis padres aún mantienen las vacas, que sigo pensando NO es nada rentable en la zona y resta mucho tiempo. Mis padres se encargaban de cuidar los cuyes y yo supervisaba fines de semana ya que tengo un trabajo aparte.   
Llegé a vender 2 docenas al mes sólo a malleros (intermediarios) que lo compran entre  80 y 90 soles la docena. Obviamente no es lo ideal, pero con baja producción no se puede buscar otros compradores (restaurant, etc). 
Evaluo retomar el crecimiento y llegar a las 500 madres, pero si alguien tiene una mejor experiencia porfavor que lo comparta ya que otras experiencias nos ayudaría a comercializar mejor que es talvez el punto clave. 
Fotos no tengo a la mano, y manejo profesional es a lo que deseo llegar en un futuro, creo aún toy aprendiendo. 
Esta es mi experiencia por ahora.  
Saludos

----------


## davidbances

gracias amigo si conocia la web perucuy tienen buenos datos.. suerte con los cuyes de la suerte

----------


## Warmi

Hola David: 
Aquí en Chilca hay una granja grande, creo que se llama "Machupicchu cuy", ellos cuentan con muchos ejemplares, además de eso dictan cursos sobre forraje verde hidropónico y procesos de produccción del cuy, sería interesante que los visites. 
Si te es imposible hacerlo, hay una guia en pdf que saco CARE con TINKUY para el departamento de Cajamarca, es información completa como para una persona que recien se está iniciando... te sugiero que lo googlees. 
Por último, si deseas conseguir genética te recomiendo que visites la granja de animales menores de la UNALM, allí tienen a las 4 líneas géneticas de cuy que existen en la actualidad. 
Espero que ésta información te haya sido de utilidad. 
Saludos desde Lima,

----------


## Javier Solis Salcedo

Hola a todos, 
Tengo un Fundo de 10 has. ubicado en la Region La Libertad, Provincia de Otuzco, Distrito de Agallpampa, Caserio Huananmarca. El predio se encuentra entre los 2800 a 3200 msnm; la temperatura promedio anual oscila entre 12 y 23 C. Estoy a punto de empezar la construccion un galpon para albergar hasta 1,000 cuyes: al respecto quisiera sugerencias y recomendaciones. Tengo dudas respecto a la ventilacion e iluminacion del galpon.  
Mucho les agradeceré cualquier opinion sobre el tem,a,
Cordialmente 
JOSS

----------


## farcared

Hola amigos, nuevamente en este foro esta vez para solicitar si me  pueden ayudar o al menos darme una idea sobre los mercados en donde se  puede comercializar el cuy, porque estamos constituyendo una asociacion y  en pocos meses estimamos estar produciendo unos 300 mensuales, debo  indicar que este proyecto estoy realizandolo en la provincia de  lambayeque.  
Estare agradecido por su gran ayuda. 
Saludos.

----------


## juan de dios

Que tal amigos  de agroforum aqui les dejo dos manuales de crianza de cuy espero les ayude  
  Su amigo 
Juan de Dios

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, iesqueche

----------


## AJITO PERU

Hola a todos, por encargo de un familiar pongo este aviso, a quienes esten interesados se pone a la venta pequeña granja de cuyes, con 1500 madres con comederos, corrales y todo lo que comprende la crianza de cuyes.
Señores estan servidos.
100*3661   998541530
Atte.
Richard Izaguirre Lau.

----------

